# Purchasing First Hand Gun



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

So here's the deal, I like to keep things short and to the point.

I'm going to be buying my first handgun within the next couple of days.

My P.O.U. (philosophy of use, a term coined by a gun reviewer on YouTube I watch) for this first handgun is a personal self defense gun.

Now I've read the different arguments, .45 is the best, no the sub compact 9mm are, etc., and I'm not really wanting this thread to go into a debate on that. I'm looking for honest suggestions, ranging from all sorts of different calibers and models.

Only one stipulation, I'm on an extremely strict budget. Not really looking to spend over $450 on a handgun at the moment, nor am I looking to really spend less than $250, that means those Hi Points that are about $175 are not what I want.

So, any suggestions?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

You are going to be a bit limited on a new dependable handgun in the $450 price range...but they can be had. You are open to a multiple of choices in the used catagory.

Is this for CCW or home defence,or both?

Remember, all ammo is hard to find nowadays and more expensive...so you might look into a gun that uses ammo that is a little easier to find and range ammo that can be found in a affordable price range,Like a 9mm or 40s&w. 
I suggest you stay away from 380 at this point in time, because it is very hard to find and way overpriced.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to this forum - I think you'll like it here.

+1 hawcer except for the .380 comment.

If you are doing concealed carry the .380 allows a broader choice of caryy guns.

The reason I bring this up is that the Ruger LCP is in your price range, but it is not a target gun - it's for up close personal defense only.

As hawcer said, are you gonna carry or does self defense mean at home, this question will have a lot to do with the answers you get.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, both of you.

I should have said personal self defense, whereas I've got other means for home defense. A Mossberg 500, etc.

This might be my one and only handgun purchase for a while, so I'm really looking for something I'd be able to conceal carry.

I posted a topic in the reloading thread as well wondering if it'd be worth the investment to get into reloading due to the ammo shortage.

I've got a few guns I've already looked at and read reviews on, such as the Kel-Tec PF-9, Ruger P95, etc. However, the two nearest gun stores to me (one a few minutes way, the only other 30 minutes away) don't carry either.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

they should be ab le to order anything for you.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

They mentioned that, but I'd really rather be able to at least hold the gun and get a basic feel before doing that.

I've even searched gunbroker.com and seen tons of deals on guns, but I'm not going to order one online that I've never handled before.

There's only one range that I know of that rents out pistols but they're over an hour away from where I live.

It's $10 to rent the gun + ammo, and then $14 for an hour of lane time, or $9 for half an hour. Not bad prices, but I'd need to call them before hand to really see if they offer a variety of rental guns. The picture on their website really didn't look like they had that many.

http://www.silverbulletfirearms.com/pics/rentals.jpg


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If I could only have one handgun, and it had to be suitable for carry and under $450, then hands down it would be the 9mm Springfield XD compact that is listed at $435 _delivered_ from Bud's gun shop. The nice thing about this size is that it is easy to conceal, yet is still large enough to make a fine range/fun gun, especially with the extended magazine floorplates.

Yes, you would need to find an FFL to do the transfer for you, so you would have to add that cost. The cost varies a lot -- I've seen quotes as much as $50, but my FFL charges $10.

I much prefer a Glock 19/26 or M&P over the XD, but for personal reasons only. An XD is a fine fighting weapon.

If I had all the range guns I wanted but needed something _just_ for carry and priced under $450, then I would get a Kahr CW9 or CW40. These are well within your price range, and are even easier to conceal than a Glock 26. The ones I've used have not had any failures of any type.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've looked at Bud's quite a bit to be honest, more for a way to judge the prices.

I have even looked at the Springfield Armory XD as it looks like a nice gun and I've read some good reviews on it.

In fact I have it bookmarked. The particular one I was looking at is 
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_24/products_id/18549

This one is $449, and I wonder if it's because it's not the traditional color and has that Olive color instead?

I didn't notice that was the cost to ship as well. That's a heck of a deal then. There's quite a few nice guns on that site I'd be interested in.

Including a Kel-Tec .32
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_150/products_id/46558

Can you tell I'm really liking the olive color on these guns?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I can understand the olive color thing. My Walther P99 has the olive-colored frame.

Most people would not consider the .32 cartridge to be powerful enough for a primary carry, but if that's what you want, then I would say that the KT's in .32 or .380 (did you know it comes in .380 too?) are very reliable and surprisingly accurate.

The XD that you linked will not be as easy to conceal, and will not be any more reliable than the compact version. And too, most likely you will not shoot any better with it as compared to what you can do with the compact. But, at least it's in your budget.....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*personal defense*

don't get a .32
i own the ruger lcp in .380
now there are several other .380's coming out - they are SO SO popular right now - kahr, sig,


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I could own only one gun and it had to be suitable for everyday carry and personal defense there would be no discussion. I would pick the Kahr CW-9. It is close to the 450 number but if you look you can find them for 400ish. They are very very well built easy to conceal VERY accurate and a all around great gun. 

The CW-9 is less then 1" thick less then 6" long and 4.5" high.It becomes invisible in a good holster and will make holes exactly where you point it. It is not only a gun that fits all the criteria you have put forth you can be proud to own it also.

RCG


----------



## Ryland (Sep 25, 2009)

Easy choice. Find a good quality Smith or Ruger revolver used if necessary and feel well armed. Just because the semi-auto is more popular doesn't mean it is better for everything. And 5 to 6 rounds with maybe a couple back up speed strips should be enough to get you out of harms way. Your other choice is to shop the used aisles for a factory refurb Glock in my area they are usually under that price limit. But then again so are a lot of good quality used handguns.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 Ryland
Don't overlook a good snubnose revolver for CC.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate the advice.

I'm not really interested in a revolver, nothing against them or those who carry them. I've shot a few of my fathers out at his property but I'm pretty indifferent on them.

It is official though, I went and got my Application and License to Purchase a Pistol from the local Sheriffs office. In an out in about 15 minutes, I was pretty impressed with the process. I took a 10 question true or false test, which quite honestly, anyone with a shred of common sense would be able to pass. I had to pay a $5 dollar processing fee however, which my dad was surprised at. He said he never had to pay one.

So I've got 10 days to purchase my handgun before the permit expires. I went to the two nearest gun stores yesterday after picking up my permit and the one half an hour away didn't have the greatest selections. At least not for my price range.

They had a Cobra Arms .380, but it was this really shiny flashy blue color that I did not like at all, and the magazine release was a pain in the rear.

The gun store nearest where I live, about 5 minutes away, had a much better selection.

They had a couple of Taurus Pro Millenium but I've heard quite a few mixed reviews on them.

They did have a Kel Tec P11 which I really liked. The way it fit in my hands, the sights, magazine release, and slide all felt really nice. I'm thinking that might be the way I'll be going for this first gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Save a few extra bucks and look for a CPO Sig Sauer. From about 475-575 and you have a great weapon. Trhat's if it was me anyway.

The caliber thing is your choice. They all can get the job done if you do your part. All the BS about stopping power bullet speed bla-bla:smt030:smt169 is for mall ninjas and other people with opinions that really don't matter. It's your weapon not anyone else's. Get what you think you can shoot best adn find a round that works well for that weapon. The rest will fall into place.

I carry 40's and 45's. Why? I really don't like 9mm's for defense. they work fine. I just don't like how I shoot most of them when I get in a hurry. And in defense situations you may well get in a hurry.

I have a couple 9mm pistols and love to shoot them. When I'm range shooting. It's not about stopping power. That''s a phrase gun rags and mall ninjas made up to impress the 16 year old check out girl at the 7-11.

Go look at a few different weapons. Put your hands on them. See how your hand likes them. You'll find what your looking for.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well once again I want to say thanks to everyone for your recommendations.

I purchased my handgun today. A Kel-Tec P-11.

I think based off of my P.O.U. (philosophy of use), and the budget, it was the right purchase. $307 after tax, and then I picked up a box of 50 rounds American Eagle 115 gr. FMJ for $15 dollars. $.30 a round. I also picked up a pack of 10 paper targets for $4 bucks.

I'm about to go out and shoot, and I'll post anymore thoughts on the gun and the ammunition in the appropriate threads. Thanks again everyone.

I'm pretty darn excited about this purchase. :mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

gungho84 said:


> I picked up a box of 50 rounds American Eagle 115 gr. FMJ for $15 dollars.


Yikes! If you have a Wal-Mart nearby, check them out for ammo. Blazer Brass is about $8.97 per box.

Congrats on the new pistol!


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nearest Wal-Mart is half an hour away in both directions. So I'm not sure the price difference would offset the price of gas to drive there and back.

However I will look into it the next time I'm going to a Wal-Mart. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

If theres one thing I do know about handguns, is to NOT watch Nutnfancy.

Anyways. Nice gun you got there. Try Walmart for ammo before anywhere you go.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Youngster said:


> If theres one thing I do know about handguns, is to NOT watch Nutnfancy.
> 
> Anyways. Nice gun you got there. Try Walmart for ammo before anywhere you go.


Thanks, Youngster. I've only put 50 rounds through it, well my dad fired 10 of them, and I really like it so far.

Why do you not like Nutnfancy?


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

Some of his videos are okay, but most of them are long and dragged out. Hell, I've found some false info. He's just so self centered.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, he is a bit long winded, that's for sure. You won't find a video of his under 10 minutes, and they average about 15-16 minutes.

However, that will be the case when you're going as in depth as he does. I've seen videos of his where he'll post a little pop up message if there's something false in his videos correcting it without having to make an entire new video. Hey, we can't all be perfect, right?

But yeah, I'm going to type up a quick review of this gun in the morning. Do you own a P-11, or a Kel-Tec?


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont own a handgun yet. I came here to get info and stuff before buying one.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well good luck in your hunt for a handgun. What's your P.O.U. for it? Not that I'll be able to offer up suggestions like the more experienced handgun owners here but I'm just curious as to what others purchase their's for.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

Home defense, extra gun for when I go hunting and shooting for fun.
I have a 12ga shotgun for HD, but a pistol is alot smaller and would be better suited for my personal home.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice. I looked into getting a shotgun, I really like the looks of the Mossberg 500 and the Remington 870. Haven't read much reviews on them however.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a huge shotgun fan. LOL.
I have my own website of just shotgun stuff AND youtube videos on my 3 shotguns. I'm addicted.


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

What's your youtube name? You can PM it to me if you like.


----------

